# Fearne Cotton ist zum ersten Mal schwanger



## beachkini (9 Aug. 2012)

​
Fearne Cotton (30) macht vor allem durch ihre auffällig stylischen Outfits von sich reden. Die britische Radio- und Fernsehmoderatorin ist bekanntermaßen ein echter Fashion-Fan und zögert nicht auch ungewöhnliche Trends auf ihre eigene Art und Weise zu adaptieren. Jetzt gerät sie aber aus einem ganz anderen Grund in die Schlagzeilen: Das It-Girl ist schwanger und erwartet mit ihrem Freund Jesse Wood ihr erstes Baby.

Auf Twitter schrieb sie: „Jesse und ich haben Neuigkeiten!!!“ und verlinkte ein Statement auf ihrer eigenen Website. Hier erklärte sie dann: „Jesse und ich freuen uns zu verkünden, dass wir ein Baby bekommen werden. Wir sind überglücklich, mal abgesehen von der Morgenübelkeit (ich, nicht Jess) und freuen uns auf den kleinen Cotton-Woods-Ankömmling“.

Jesse ist der Sohn des Rolling-Stones-Rockers Ronnie Wood (65) und ist seit einem guten Jahr mit der modischen Blondine zusammen. Wir gratulieren ihnen zu den erfreulichen Neuigkeiten und sind gespannt auf den kleinen Fashion-Nachwuchs!
(promiflash.de)


----------



## Punisher (9 Aug. 2012)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Q (9 Aug. 2012)

> Morgenübelkeit (ich, nicht Jess)


   dann ist ja gut  Daumenhalten! :thx:


----------

